

Yahoo protects employees in case of Microsoft takeover - brk
http://news.yahoo.com/s/infoworld/20080220/tc_infoworld/95445

======
prakash
3 birds with one stone.

1\. Yahoo employees are greatly benefited in case they get fired

2\. All those distracted Yahoo employees have some motivation to stick around
and see how this Yhoo-msft thing pans out

3\. The acquisition just became more expensive for microsoft

Looks like yahoo is not going down without a fight -- good for yahoo.

~~~
klein_waffle
But they are going down.

------
redorb
I see them getting forced a lot then giving up, and selling for around
$34/share. I don't know how having (2) competitors is making less competition
than (3).

Yahoo's new Hadoop system could help get the higher price.

------
gruseom
Does anyone know if this also applies to the 1000 employees they announced
they were laying off a couple of weeks ago?

------
hernan7
Can't MS just cancel the severance plan after buying Yahoo?

------
Xichekolas
Can anyone say mini-poison-pill?

